# How do you get rid of fleas on wild pigs



## Trigger Man (Sep 5, 2007)

How do yall get rid of fleas and ticks (mainly fleas) on wild pigs before you skin em. I have heard of placing them in a feed or burlap sack and using your vehicles exhaust to kill em off. Does that really work?. What other ideas do yall have.


----------



## huntr4life (Apr 30, 2007)

I have heard of people using a pear burner and burning them off. Not too sure how the carbon monxide given off by the exhaust would flavor the meat or be safe for consumption. We just skin them. I have also seen putting them in a cooler overnight will slow them down.


----------



## Trigger Man (Sep 5, 2007)

I dont know if it will mess with the flavor if you do it prior to gutn. But then again I don't know because i haven't tried it.


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

Haven't really seen any flea on the hogs we kill, ticks sometime and they will crawl off when the blood flow stops and the hog cools off.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

I believe some have posted here before about the exhaust trick and also spraying with a rubbing alcohol solution. Try a search or maybe they will post again.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

I know that they exist, but have never had a problem with them while skinning them! We must be too fast Lol!


----------



## Tommy2000 (Mar 23, 2008)

Pay someone else to skin 'em.


----------



## da fillthy hoe (Nov 13, 2008)

*No mo fleas*



Trigger Man said:


> How do yall get rid of fleas and ticks (mainly fleas) on wild pigs before you skin em. I have heard of placing them in a feed or burlap sack and using your vehicles exhaust to kill em off. Does that really work?. What other ideas do yall have.


 Shoot um in da head, let cool they will jump off of the cold pig. If you dont shoot up the cavity thell be fine if they lay for a while. Try it, it works


----------



## troutomatic1488 (Jun 18, 2006)

vinegar will take them off


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*fleas*

I had an older gentleman that owns a business in Houston selling feeders and hog traps. He also sold hunts in south Texas. His gave me an invaluable secret on getting rid of ticks. I never bought anything from him although all of the stuff he made was very good quality, heavy and bullet-proof! He told me he used a gaff to pull them out of a trap. He said he sprayed them with 70 or 90% isopropal alcohol. 
I have used his tip and almost never get a bite. Every now and then I miss one but that is rare. I spray them on both sides when they are on the ground. Once I hoist them up I spray them again. Be sure to get the hard to reach places-between/inside the legs, behind the ears, the head and neck, around the tail, etc. You can buy it at Walgreens but Wal-Mart is a little cheaper. Good luck!!!

P.S.-I hate flea bite and know the anguish you go through when you are covered with them. This works. Oh, I also spray scent-free insect repellant on me every morning to keep ticks, fleas and chiggers off.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

I have heard of people using dog flea and tick killer from the pet store. But I just clean em. Itch my head a few times and pick off a flea or two. I have'nt got infested yet. Honestly, I would just not worry about it.


----------



## paulss (Aug 16, 2007)

Just use the alcohol and spray bottle. It works.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

In my vast experiance its always been 1 at a time for me.. Tedious process but the end result is a flea and tic free hog.....

Or ya can just not worry about it and clean the sucker and wash the meat off before ya freeze it..:smile:


----------



## phil k (May 8, 2007)

spray -em down with cold water, the alcohol and vinger works also..the best is just skin-em faster


----------



## zrexpilot (Jun 14, 2007)

I have a wild piglet that I brought home and raising it in my back yard . When I got it home it was full of ticks, alcohol did nothing to them. I bought some flea and tick killer safe for even kittens, sprayed it on him and they just fell off.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

All of our wild hogs have flea and tick collars on them , yours don't? :biggrin:


----------



## surfspeck (Jun 7, 2006)

Get em real cold


----------



## Neck-deep (Jun 27, 2007)

*removing tick, fleas*

DO NOT TRY THIS DURING THE DAY!!! Trust me on this hwell:. Take your hog to the car wash at night and let em have it with about $2 of high pressure soap and $1 of high pressure rinsing. You can also try brushing your hog with the tire brush used for degreasing but it's not necessary. Seriously, it's quick, easy, and gets 99% of em all out. That hog I'm talking about was a friend of mine that gutted a pig without a shirt on, though. LOL. :smile:


----------



## reddrum (Aug 11, 2005)

Just drag them behind the truck for a couple hundred yards slowly and it will knock most everything off flea wise but the ticks tend to hang on a little better.


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

Let Marshman shoot the fleas off of'em at a thousand yard, offhand.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Don't hug 'em when you skin 'em ! Never had the first flea on me while skinning them! The kids got into them while sitting on them for pics Lol, but never while skinning them down!


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*My hogs never leave the field*

De-backstrap and de-ham them in the field. No nasty hogs in the truck or at the camp.


----------



## geezuphosdn (Jun 5, 2006)

We use a water/bleach mixture. works well on fleas...let them sit for about 15 minutes before handling them


----------



## Trigger Man (Sep 5, 2007)

I gotta try something cuz it's bad sometimes. Fleas and ticks are just as bad in the winter as they are in summer here in deep S. TX. Maybee I'll start shootn more and try all of your suggestions.


----------



## flatscatman (Dec 19, 2007)

*DAWN*

Dish washing soap and water will kill them...


----------



## DUKFVR (Aug 19, 2004)

We have taken bug killer & sprayed it in a big trash bag & pulled it up around the hog for a few minutes. Always worked for us.


----------



## Procrastinator (Jun 30, 2008)

huntr4life said:


> I have heard of people using a pear burner and burning them off. Not too sure how the carbon monxide given off by the exhaust would flavor the meat or be safe for consumption. We just skin them. I have also seen putting them in a cooler overnight will slow them down.


Example:

Shouldn't mess with the meat if you just blast it for a second or two. Fleas probably won't like it though! :rotfl:

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=91033
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=91037


----------



## sea ray (Mar 15, 2006)

flatscatman said:


> Dish washing soap and water will kill them...


 This works, the soap kills the fleas. Used regular shampoo on pets berfore to get rid of fleas


----------



## peeker1966 (Jun 22, 2008)

agreed filtyh ho, shoot'em in da head and there is no problem, let em sit a bit


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

My dad used to dust them down with 7 dust long ago and then rinse them with water. Took a stray dog to the vet a long time ago and it was loaded with fleas, vet pulled out a bottle of rubbing alcohol and sprayed them and they were dead instantly on contact. I think she said it chokes them or something.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Come-on now....Ticks n fleas, big deal!!!!! are you guys letting your wives log on here and ask these questions...Just skin the darn thing...WW


----------



## davidb (May 10, 2006)

Where do you find some one to shampoo fluff and dry your Hogs?


----------



## Trigger Man (Sep 5, 2007)

N of beaumont in the woods


----------



## FormerHR (May 21, 2004)

Our hogs were infested with fleas, which I realized after the first one. I just skinned em quick and dealt with it.... for a while. One of the guys on our lease said to hang em by their back feet over some coals so their nose is over it. The theory is that the fleas will gravitate towards the heat and jump off into the coals.


----------



## Fresh2Salt (May 21, 2004)

My son shot a pig in the summer and it was almost unbearable. We had fleas all over us and were picking them off our skin and out of our hair for the next two days. I've hunted plenty of pigs and this was by far the worst I've ever seen it. 

It was right before bow season and still pretty hot. The pigs we killed a couple of weeks ago had lots of ticks but much less fleas. Thank God!


----------



## JDS (Jul 14, 2004)

JJ nailed it, sevin dust, just rinse well. I always carry a bag in my toolbox.


----------



## txsnyper (Feb 8, 2007)

The best thing I have found for a hog that is loaded up with ticks and or fleas.
Shoot hog in HEAD, load hog onto jeep, haul said hog to the part of the ranch you don't normally go, unload hog, drive away. 
End of story for said hog.


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

I just use the cleaniing gloves that go all the way to my shoulder. Try and stand back from the pig. Never had any prolems.


----------



## Blackgar (Aug 4, 2004)

I've never had a hog full of em, but when I have to do a Javelina I put it in a corn sack, hang the sack & light it. This will take care of ticks & fleas & not harm the animal


----------



## mattharry (May 21, 2009)

Flea products have changed radically in the last 2-3 years. The new ones are safer, easier, and more effective. Monthly spot applications are the new front line in the flea battle. Applied only once a month, some will actually repel a significant number of fleas - a great benefit to the allergic pet that cannot tolerate even one bite. The best will also help prevent re-infestation by rendering the fleas unable to reproduce.angelsm


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

Heard if you put hog in a large leaf bag, tape to exhaust pipe and start engine for 2 minutes fleas are dead. I havent tried it though


----------



## snappy3923 (Jul 26, 2006)

We take a pump up sprayer, mix a solution of bleach and water (strong) and spray them down. Dosen't take long at all to knock everything off. When they are all gone, just rinse with a hose and get to skinning! Works every time!


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

I don't know about these remedies, but after reading all this my head itches like 
HELL!! Thanks guys, wait somethin's crawlin' down there too!!!!


----------



## espanolabass (Jul 20, 2006)

i always hose mine off before skinning


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Blow torch and an ice pick ...


----------



## Little-bit (Oct 19, 2005)

When the hair and hide are gone then so are the fleas and ticks. Just skin them and then hose them off real good.


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

That's why I don't mess with them anymore, they really are well filthy. I know most will talk about the great table fare and no argument from me on that, but at my ranch I just shoot or trap them, then let the varmints eat.


----------



## uncle dave (Jul 27, 2008)

soak sand in beer, apply to hog. fleas will get drunk and stone themselves to death


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> Blow torch and an ice pick ...


Shave one side and set the other on fire then stab them with the icepick when they run for the bald side.


----------



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

We always give them a good bath with a real good dog shampo. Then use one of the top of the line flea dips then towl dry. Funny thing is they always role in the first cow patty they find.


----------



## JWS.HOOKEM (Jun 24, 2008)

RAID!!!
I'm serious, It works!


----------



## Surffishwant2B (May 22, 2004)

*90% isopropal alcohol*



steverino said:


> I had an older gentleman that owns a business in Houston selling feeders and hog traps. He also sold hunts in south Texas. His gave me an invaluable secret on getting rid of ticks. I never bought anything from him although all of the stuff he made was very good quality, heavy and bullet-proof! He told me he used a gaff to pull them out of a trap. He said he sprayed them with 70 or 90% isopropal alcohol.
> I have used his tip and almost never get a bite. Every now and then I miss one but that is rare. I spray them on both sides when they are on the ground. Once I hoist them up I spray them again. Be sure to get the hard to reach places-between/inside the legs, behind the ears, the head and neck, around the tail, etc. You can buy it at Walgreens but Wal-Mart is a little cheaper. Good luck!!!
> 
> P.S.-I hate flea bite and know the anguish you go through when you are covered with them. This works. Oh, I also spray scent-free insect repellant on me every morning to keep ticks, fleas and chiggers off.


90% isopropal alcohol is the way to go. It is also good for wasp nest on your hunting blind, Kills them dead.

Also I know a guy that uses Pam cooking spray, the oil in the Pam kills the fleas and ticks.


----------

